# Automatisches Update



## SeeSharpNewBee (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Updates für Linux, und zwar:

Ich möchte nicht für jeden Rechner im Netzwerk die Updates per Hand installieren, und würde das gern per Script realisieren, jedoch siehts da bez. Root-Rechten mit der Automatisierung schlecht aus, gibts da eine Möglichkeit? Danke!


----------



## deepthroat (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi.

Wenn du ein Debian-basiertes System verwendest, würde sich cron-apt fast schon aufdrängen.

Man könnte dann auf einem Rechner ein Repository einrichten von dem sich dann alle anderen Rechner aus automatisch updaten.

Gruß


----------

